# Scottish Megameet updated with total raised (CHARITY EVENT)



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Scottish 2009 Megameet is being held at knockhill Racing circuit on the 22nd of February starting at 9am
We will be holding the event to raise funds for Rachel house/chas and will be holding a raffle and collection on the day on behalf of this great cause
Confirmed for the day so far

Show and shine (Confirmed)
Show and Grime (Confirmed)
Raffle (Confirmed)
static display of members cars (Confirmed)
static display of new and old cars (dealer supplied TBC)
Karting 30 pounds details below
The SVAG project clipper on display
Membership and merchandise stands from SVAG
Invited traders(pm me for details)

Dubblasters ( hopefully doing wheel refurb demos on the day

Track Action (in association with knockhills speed sunday (45 pounds per driver )

All clubs are welcome along its not just a svag day but a open invite to all and sundry in the vag scene so come along

we'll keep adding to the above as we get new ideas and confirmations through so keep checking back 
so names below please guys

On Track (10-4) 45 pounds per person

Karting 30 pounds (25 lap main race)
Each driver takes part in a 5 minute practice session to set a time 
and determine their grid position. Racers line up in their grid positions and the race starts. 
Trophy & bubbly for the winner, everyone takes part in the podium celebrations.

Duration 45 Mins

Straight race from start - finish 
Full safety briefing 
Practice session to determine grid position 
Printed lap times for each driver 
Trophy & Bubbly spraying at the end 
Group photo to take away

Names below please

Attending only

Clubs attending so far 
The Lost Boys
ScottishVAG
Fife-Edition
Deutchconnection
Dubbedup
Clubpolo
TTOC
Starperformance (Kirkcaldy)

And before we go any further a few mentions of thanks need made

Firstly

Robert at suresafe(Berto from here for having words in the right ears and generally smoothing everything out
Duncan and Gemma @knockhill for sorting everything out
The SVAG hosts admin and crew for the support so far

Further details can be found HERE


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the title EDIT trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate
I know the TTOC members would like to give their support for this good cause, and have added our name to your list 

" so come on guys & girls lets show our support for this charity "
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*NAMES UPDATED 28/01/09*
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Count us in   

phope & Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And us


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers guys


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Trev,

This sounds a great day out and such a worthwhile cause, but I'm afraid to say I can't manage along as I'll be in Australia on 9th Feb - hmmm, maybe I could pop home for the day :lol: 
Hope it all goes well and you have fun,
cheers
Claire


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Claire
You have a good time down under hope to see you both at the next meet
Cheers Trev


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Put me, anna and the kids down...sounds like it will be a good day...I'll bring my jacket ...it was a bit windy the last time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Put me, anna and the kids down...sounds like it will be a good day...I'll bring my jacket ...it was a bit windy the last time


cheers mate  have to get some pic's of you with a coat on :lol:


----------



## ttdrew (Dec 1, 2008)

im up for this meeting and for this great cause


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ttdrew said:


> im up for this meeting and for this great cause


 name added Drew


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey trev,

Put me down for this please, Willl be there with bells on.

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers stevie
Get your car in for the show & shine you'll walk it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had a talk with Starperfomance today and they have kindly offered to come along and support the event also they are bringing their track car with them  should be fun, "cheers Star for your support  "


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have updated the SVAG thread with names Trev if thereare more to come feelfree to copy and paste the list and update it 

p.s AWESOME stuff guys n gals well done on your enthusiasm


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

Count me in...sounds like a good day out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like this will be a good meet! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Craigie Boy said:


> Count me in...sounds like a good day out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


cheers mate will add your name to the list


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Looks like this will be a good meet!
> 
> Hev x


 heres hoping Hev


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Cheers stevie
> Get your car in for the show & shine you'll walk it


lol trev,

Thanks for the vote of confidence, would be good to get a trophy 

Stevie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I say I was talking to Andy yesterday about having a trip north of the border ? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No you never said !!! When's this going to happen ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> No you never said !!! When's this going to happen ?


For this meet , he was checking his diary.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > No you never said !!! When's this going to happen ?
> ...


Ok thought it was about the banners 
So that means we've to get the spare room ready, andy must of seen the shine & clean  
Is at the event


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers stevie
> ...


 better start cleaning your motor now stevie the "yellow peril" might be heading up to the show & shine to give you a whacking in how clean is my car :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


No problem trev, I have a few tricks up my sleeve before the event date, so looking forward to seeing the standard. We have distance on our side :mrgreen:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem trev, I have a few tricks up my sleeve before the event date, so looking forward to seeing the standard. We have distance on our side :mrgreen:[/quote]

Distance never worked for me [smiley=bigcry.gif] when we were down at Rockingham this year, never stopped raining on the way down was up at 05:00 next morning trying to get the road film off, must say though Andy gave me a hand and a few cotton buds :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Numbers updated from first page, 

Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Names updated..... we should start thinking about a team for the karts if anyone is interested 

Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Yep Trev good chance I can make this mate  but no show and shine for me I will be coming in the qS and it will be now were near standard by then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Chicken [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> > Yep Trev good chance I can make this mate  but no show and shine for me I will be coming in the qS and it will be now were near standard by then


cheers mate will add your names to the list  you could put it in the show & grime then :wink: (it will be good to see you both again)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Chicken [smiley=baby.gif]


 Its only because i said i had 25lt of vir-sol in the shed andy :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Put me down on the list 

See you on the 22nd [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken [smiley=baby.gif]
> ...


You got me mate thats why I need to come in the qS so it will fit in the boot  There again as it is a VAG meet I might come in the Golf and show you all a top car :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ill come in the Golf and show you all a top car :wink: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: were are you getting all the drink at this time of night


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ill come in the Golf and show you all a top car :wink: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ill come in the Golf and show you all a top car :wink: :lol:
> ...


Had to pick Beth up from one of her many works xmas bashes at 9:00 so I am playing catch up with a bottle of souther comfort [smiley=cheers.gif] but I stand by what I said :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

will you get more drink in the golf to bring up :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> .
> Put me down on the list
> 
> See you on the 22nd [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 cheers blackers  your names been added


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

names have been updated  
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shouldn't Andy change his username to Yellow&QSTT ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Shouldn't Andy change his username to Yellow&QSTT ? :lol: :lol:


 Or Yellow&QSTT&Golf :roll: is it still on the cards for you to come up next sunday andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't Andy change his username to Yellow&QSTT ? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Think so plan to be in Edinburgh about 5 ish


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


thats great will we get it all in the car? or is the trusted gas van going to be needed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> thats great will we get it all in the car? or is the trusted gas van going to be needed


Not sure may be best to check with Nick.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

hey trev,

are we sorting a meeting place to head up to knockhill, like the service before the bridge or something? Dont think everyone would fit in your street


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We'll be coming from Aberdeen area - if anyone wants to meet us at Perth (Broxden services) for instance?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> hey trev,
> 
> are we sorting a meeting place to head up to knockhill, like the service before the bridge or something? Dont think everyone would fit in your street


 hi Steve :lol: we have the full length of the prom about a mile  what bridge are you coming over Steve, we can meet you any where because we are in the middle of both bridges. just head down to our bit and get a cuppa before heading up
cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We'll be coming from Aberdeen area - if anyone wants to meet us at Perth (Broxden services) for instance?
> 
> Hev x


 wonder what you'll be coming down in :?: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Trev

Put me down for a maybe or even possibly attending.

Is there an admission charge?

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Trev
> 
> Put me down for a maybe or even possibly attending.
> 
> ...


 new we could count on you H what about Tracy will i add her name as well?
Is there an admission charge :lol: :lol: the richest man on this forum what you like :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

names have been updated 06/01/09 
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Trev
> ...


I used to have money until I engaged a bloody plumber from Fife to fix my shower!!! :lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


 :lol: just put a deposit down on a mk2 :wink: you've to pay the top prices if you want the best :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: just put a deposit down on a mk2 :wink: you've to pay the top prices if you want the best :roll:


I know of a lovely MK2 going at a good rate 

trev ~ guaranteed it'll be a roadster if I get my way 8)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just put a deposit down on a mk2 :wink: you've to pay the top prices if you want the best :roll:
> ...


 :lol: wonder whose one that is :wink: it was a joke about the mk2 jock kidded on saying i was expensive for fitting his shower :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > hey trev,
> ...


Forth road bridge trev, yeah cuppa sounds good, will sort something out nearer the time. Cant make this Sunday trev.... to many bits from my engine bay are missing  plus cant get shift changed, sorry matey


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
Forth road bridge trev, yeah cuppa sounds good, will sort something out nearer the time. Cant make this Sunday trev.... to many bits from my engine bay are missing  plus cant get shift changed, sorry matey[/quote]

Hi steve its next sunday the 18th  but if you havent got your car built up we'll see you at knockhill mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

B****r Everton match changed to the 22nd :evil: Looks like we may have to leave early.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> B****r Everton match changed to the 22nd :evil: Looks like we may have to leave early.


  what time will the game start, we have tv here in Scotland :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > B****r Everton match changed to the 22nd :evil: Looks like we may have to leave early.
> ...


Philistine!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

names have been updated 08/01/09 
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Starts at four so I think if we leave at 12 to 1 we'll be fine


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Starts at four so I think if we leave at 12 to 1 we'll be fine


 well from knockhill you can get to the motorway quite quickly Andrew, shame you've to leave so early


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

just a newbie so dont wanna seem cheaky but if theres any space on the stand i'd defo like to join in? Ryan C


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Is it still on for this Sunday Andrew, and is it still Haymarket your arriving at :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

newskooleuro said:


> just a newbie so dont wanna seem cheaky but if theres any space on the stand i'd defo like to join in? Ryan C


 Sure it is Ryan your more than welcome to come along will add your name to the list,  
what area are you from Ryan for we are having a small meeting next weekend the 18th jan just a local run around, your more than welcome to pop along 

cheers trev


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm from a village called auchinleck known for the wrong reasons lol but mostly in and around ayr and kilmarnock area. Im currently working on the car so hopefully yeh it'll be ready and out for then. cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Is it still on for this Sunday Andrew, and is it still Haymarket your arriving at :?:


Yes and yes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

newskooleuro said:


> I'm from a village called auchinleck known for the wrong reasons lol but mostly in and around ayr and kilmarnock area. Im currently working on the car so hopefully yeh it'll be ready and out for then. cheers


We have a train to there.


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

haha yeh think the train goes but yet to see it stop  ah its not bad but hard to get anyone into the vag scene just me an a few close mates. well i'm at work so i suppose i should go do somethin but cheers an talk to uz all soon.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

newskooleuro said:


> I'm from a village called auchinleck known for the wrong reasons lol but mostly in and around ayr and kilmarnock area. Im currently working on the car so hopefully yeh it'll be ready and out for then. cheers


 auchinleck :!: bet that a mouth full when you've had a few drinks :lol: what have you had done to your car nothing major i hope, will see you on the 18th then. cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still on for this Sunday Andrew, and is it still Haymarket your arriving at :?:
> ...


 will give you a call on sunday to see if the stuff will fit into the car, you coming across to our bit for somthing to eat or heading into Edinburgh :?:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

newskooleuro said:


> I'm from a village called auchinleck known for the wrong reasons lol but mostly in and around ayr and kilmarnock area. Im currently working on the car so hopefully yeh it'll be ready and out for then. cheers


if your planning on cutting through east kilbride give me a shout and we can mini cruise it up to perth


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> newskooleuro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from a village called auchinleck known for the wrong reasons lol but mostly in and around ayr and kilmarnock area. Im currently working on the car so hopefully yeh it'll be ready and out for then. cheers
> ...


 Mon what you up to on sunday night  :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Up to you , but we will really need to eat :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

will give you a call on sunday to see if the stuff will fit into the car, you coming across to our bit for somthing to eat or heading into Edinburgh :?:[/quote]
Up to you , but we will really need to eat :lol: :lol:[/quote]

i know that,you will have been on the go since early morning and you know what the meals are like on the trains :lol: 
if we have room in the car we will just head over to our house


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just had a call from Jim at Star performance for the event he is going to have a Dyno run as a raffle prize not bad eh  
and have been asked if we want to have a TTOC kart team so any body interested let me know  will give us some practice for the national karting event in March

cheers trev


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry bud work shifts so takes me a wee bit to get back to people on the forum lol. yeh well im headin up with a team oh lads from killie, should be a 330bhp edition 30 golf and a new s3 running 330bhp too but sure the lads will be wanting some grub after the show :lol:


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

A small update guys and gals please read it through and leave your thoughts 

http://www.scottishvag.net/phpBB3/viewt ... 05&t=35279

Everyone attending the SVAG megameet will get entry to the event including speed sunday for *£5* all you have to do is *say you are there for the svag meet.*

SVAG members will get in *free* bearing in mind membership to svag is £8.50 for a year then by attending the event your membership costs £3.50

p.s I would just like to point out that 20% of new membership fees will go our chosen charity (C.H.A.S)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate 
cant see it being a problem as for a normal speed Sunday its £10 so a £5 entrance fee is OK by me, will wait and see what other TTOC members think they've all got hearts of gold don't think a £5 would go amiss


----------



## ttdrew (Dec 1, 2008)

trev said:


> Hi mate
> cant see it being a problem as for a normal speed Sunday its £10 so a £5 entrance fee is OK by me, will wait and see what other TTOC members think they've all got hearts of gold don't think a £5 would go amiss


 Thats ok for us dont mind paying that to get in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How much !!!!!!!!! :wink: fine by us


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How much !!!!!!!!! :wink: fine by us


good lads


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Fine here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Fine here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


ok cheers mate  have you got you motor cleaned up for sunday :lol:


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for your support guys  Im really looking forward to meeting with you all.
Dale


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> Thanks so much for your support guys  Im really looking forward to meeting with you all.
> Dale


Hi Dale spoke to Jim at star performance and mentioned to him about getting in touch with you to book his place at knockhill
just in case he forgets could you just book him in if you don't mind cheers trev


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> ok cheers mate  have you got you motor cleaned up for sunday :lol:


  not quite up to showing and shining standards yet :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > ok cheers mate  have you got you motor cleaned up for sunday :lol:
> ...


never mind it's like the rest of us


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Hi mate
> cant see it being a problem as for a normal speed Sunday its £10 so a £5 entrance fee is OK by me, will wait and see what other TTOC members think they've all got hearts of gold don't think a £5 would go amiss


No problem, thought I would have had to pay to get in anyway, charity even better.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate
> ...


cheers Stevie  is your car back to normal yet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > ok cheers mate   have you got you motor cleaned up for sunday :lol:
> ...


 "Blackers give us a call mate"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Yeah your car looked filthy on Sunday :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

not quite up to showing and shining standards yet :?[/quote]

never mind it's like the rest of us[/quote]
Yeah your car looked filthy on Sunday :roll:[/quote]

shhhhh it was dark when you arrived


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

* NAMES UPDATED 17/01/09*
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> not quite up to showing and shining standards yet :?
> 
> never mind it's like the rest of us
> Yeah your car looked filthy on Sunday :roll:
> ...


It was dark when we left home never mind when we arrived


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > not quite up to showing and shining standards yet :?
> ...


 :lol: your a good lad doing us that favour we are due you one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES UPDATED 23/01/09*
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123
satnav


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cant wait or this, should be a cracking day [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> cant wait or this, should be a cracking day [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


 :lol: just because you've got your car up to scratch :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait or this, should be a cracking day [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> ...


Not at all trev :roll: I will let u be the JUDGE of that :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


Ohhhhhhh, fight....fight.....fight.....fight..... :twisted:

Microfibres at dawn gentlemen!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> :lol: just because you've got your car up to scratch :wink:


Not at all trev :roll: I will let u be the JUDGE of that :lol:[/quote]

Ohhhhhhh, fight....fight.....fight.....fight..... :twisted:

Microfibres at dawn gentlemen!

Hev x[/quote]

these newbie's eh *Hev* :wink: has peter got your new motor up to scrach? for Stevie is on for the win in the show & shine ( so he thinks ) :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> these newbie's eh *Hev* :wink: has peter got your new motor up to scrach? for Stevie is on for the win in the show & shine ( so he thinks ) :wink: :lol:


 :lol: - we were all newbies once.

I think ours will go in for the muckiest competition......I'm putting in plenty practice for it! 

Getting kinda used to driving it - forgot how heavy the MK1 was in comparison to the MK2 - definitely more character to drive tho 8)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > these newbie's eh *Hev* :wink: has peter got your new motor up to scrach? for Stevie is on for the win in the show & shine ( so he thinks ) :wink: :lol:
> ...


 Just drive faster it gets lighter with speed :lol: been out all day at mine got it back yesterday after having the sills sprayed the whole car had over spray :evil: and he must of washed it with some sort of cleaner to remove the polish felt like sandpaper [smiley=bigcry.gif] but getting it back to its old self :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just because you've got your car up to scratch :wink:
> ...


Ohhhhhhh, fight....fight.....fight.....fight..... :twisted:

Microfibres at dawn gentlemen!

Hev x[/quote]

these newbie's eh *Hev* :wink: has peter got your new motor up to scrach? for Stevie is on for the win in the show & shine ( so he thinks ) :wink: :lol:[/quote]

LOL Trev, thats it gloves are off. [smiley=argue.gif] 27 day count down , 1 coat of 'juice' each day should do the trick :lol:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Trev it will have been cleaned with panel wipe/degreaser the spray paint would react to the polish without it because of the silcone in it :!: got to go now of to sunny bulgaria -6 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> Trev it will have been cleaned with panel wipe/degreaser the spray paint would react to the polish without it because of the silcone in it :!: got to go now of to sunny bulgaria -6 8)


Yip your right their William  all those years of protection wiped off in a flash :lol: you enjoy your trip to Bulgaria William
-6 thats tee shirt weather for our "Monthefish" only puts his jacket on at temps below -10 :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
LOL Trev, thats it gloves are off. [smiley=argue.gif] 27 day count down , 1 coat of 'juice' each day should do the trick :lol:[/quote]

Hard luck Stevie if you could of managed a couple of more coats you could of been in with a chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> cant wait or this, should be a cracking day [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


Or half day :?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait or this, should be a cracking day [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> ...


Or neither if its pouring down mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


Newcastle match moved to Sunday afternoon , have to come home now .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
Or neither if its pouring down mate [/quote]
Newcastle match moved to Sunday afternoon , have to come home now .[/quote]

Andrew miss it for once and newcastle might win :lol: are you both coming up on the saturday night :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or neither if its pouring down mate [/quote]
Newcastle match moved to Sunday afternoon , have to come home now .[/quote]

Andrew miss it for once and newcastle might win :lol: are you both coming up on the saturday night :?:[/quote]
We were planning to come up on the Saturday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Or neither if its pouring down mate


Newcastle match moved to Sunday afternoon , have to come home now .[/quote]

Andrew miss it for once and newcastle might win :lol: are you both coming up on the saturday night :?:[/quote]
We were planning to come up on the Saturday[/quote]
no problem


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

honestly uz guys are all talkin about cleaning an polishing. Where the hell do uz stay? :? lol I havent had a day thats even given me a chance to wash the car right never mind get the polishing gear out, and if it does get a hose down it last like 5 min haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

newskooleuro said:


> honestly uz guys are all talkin about cleaning an polishing. Where the hell do uz stay? :? lol I havent had a day thats even given me a chance to wash the car right never mind get the polishing gear out, and if it does get a hose down it last like 5 min haha


 :lol: just wait for a break in the clouds :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My cars filthy ,I'm not breaking the ice on the bucket just yet though.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> newskooleuro said:
> 
> 
> > honestly uz guys are all talkin about cleaning an polishing. Where the hell do uz stay? :? lol I havent had a day thats even given me a chance to wash the car right never mind get the polishing gear out, and if it does get a hose down it last like 5 min haha
> ...


 :lol: classic, i reverse it out the gargae, then back in again, turn the heaters and and polish away. thats about all the milage it does :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > newskooleuro said:
> ...


not bad for some that's got a garage bet you have it in bubble wrap as well :wink: 
by the way have your radiator in hand but it could be a few weeks before i can do it :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi all, thanks to all thats showed a interest in this charity event cant get over the response it's great  
but i have a great big favour to ask  Del from Scottish vag asked me if it would be possible for us the TTOC to sponsor a trophy for the day, i know its a lot to ask you guys for we are having to pay £5 entrance fee, and was thinking if us members put say £2 extra in we could sponsor the trophy, think Del said it could be for the show & shine or best of show car, so if you want to let me know what you think (keep it clean) :lol: post it up and i can see where we stand in this matter and and will let Del know our position about the trophy. once again cheers 

Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES UPDATED 28/01/09
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123
Satnav


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

:lol: just wait for a break in the clouds :wink:[/quote]

:lol: classic, i reverse it out the gargae, then back in again, turn the heaters and and polish away. thats about all the milage it does :wink:[/quote]

not bad for some that's got a garage bet you have it in bubble wrap as well :wink: 
by the way have your radiator in hand but it could be a few weeks before i can do it :roll:[/quote]

:lol: Trev im sure you have been looking in my garage, thats so canny you should say bubble wrap, although u missed out the carpet that the car rolls onto :roll: Great stuff for radiator, will be a few weeks before I can afford anything.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> :lol: just wait for a break in the clouds :wink:


 :lol: classic, i reverse it out the gargae, then back in again, turn the heaters and and polish away. thats about all the milage it does :wink:[/quote]

not bad for some that's got a garage bet you have it in bubble wrap as well :wink: 
by the way have your radiator in hand but it could be a few weeks before i can do it :roll:[/quote]

:lol: Trev im sure you have been looking in my garage, thats so canny you should say bubble wrap, although u missed out the carpet that the car rolls onto :roll: Great stuff for radiator, will be a few weeks before I can afford anything.[/quote]

thats ok go a lot of stacked up jobs to do


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Afternoon Trev,

No problem helping sponsor the trophy.

Let me know when you need the funds.

Cheers
blackers (james)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Afternoon Trev,
> 
> No problem helping sponsor the trophy.
> 
> ...


 Thanks James, think we will just settle up on the day as some of the people are not on the forum and I've to phone them about it, might need a treasurer to handle it on the day :roll: fancy it !!!
did you get your warning light sorted out ?

cheers Trev


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey trev, have non members to pay 2? not a prolem if it is. I will look after the trophy if you like  I will pay an extra £1 if I can be a judge :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> Hey trev, have non members to pay 2? not a prolem if it is. I will look after the trophy if you like  I will pay an extra £1 if I can be a judge :wink:


Just join up , its painless honest :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey trev, have non members to pay 2? not a prolem if it is. I will look after the trophy if you like  I will pay an extra £1 if I can be a judge :wink:
> ...


Will do mate, cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey trev, have non members to pay 2? not a prolem if it is. I will look after the trophy if you like  I will pay an extra £1 if I can be a judge :wink:
> ...


 Andrew imagine saying it's painless to a Scot :lol:

Stevie you can come to our bit every sunday to clean the trophy, when i pick it up on the 22nd cause thats the only way your going to get close to it :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hey trev, have non members to pay 2? not a problem if it is. Na not at all mate, it was just a thought to raise some extra cash its not that expensive to sponsor the trophy £25-£40 will see how much we get on the day and if it's short i will pay the difference (well Evelyn will :roll: )


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Trev, im off sat and im heading over to yours to check out the competition :lol: or I might just look at your motor :wink: 
Who are the judges anyway Trev? public? knockhill?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Trev, im off sat and im heading over to yours to check out the competition :lol: or I might just look at your motor :wink:
> Who are the judges anyway Trev? public? knockhill?


Yip pop over "Monthefish" is coming over and my boss for he is thinking of getting a mk1 for his wife, and wants a shot of a good one thats why Monthefish is coming over :lol:

well according to Del it's a detailer thats doing the judging and not known to any of the clubs in central Scotland only to be fair i suppose


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES UPDATED 29/01/09*
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123
Satnav
slg


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cant really argue with that then, will give u a bell on sat, not sure if im getting some stuff done to the car


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Guys and Girls

We are trying to see if a few business's/Clubs would like to sponsor a prize at Knockhill next month in return for advertising and some perks for the event, so far we have 4 of the 7 covered.

We are after £40 and for that you will get the following

Free entry to Knockhill for up to 5 (maybe s few more Trev we can sort this out over the phone) people (minimum Saving £25)
Free trade stand at the show, Gazebo/van you tell us what your bringing.
Your business/Club mentioned on the program handed out to people on arrival, Also mention on the website as a sponsor.
Your business/Club name engraved on the trophy
You will be able to help judge the catagory that your sponsoring and also hand it over (Photo oppertunity)

So me thinks a good deal for £40 and really hope you want to be a part of this. The SVAG crew have been working really hard to make this a great show it looks like there will be a fantastic attendance at the show next month

One last point we really need to know ASAP as the trophies are going to be engraved at the end of next week (IE Friday 6th Feb)

You have been selected as one of the 5 people/Groups we are approaching to gain sponsorship for the event and all we ask is that you get back to us as soon as possible

Thanks a lot and hope to hear from you soon

SVAG Crew

p.s I have arranged for you guys n gals to sponsor *best in show* should you all agree with the sponsorship 

Dale


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I know of a company that would be interested in sponsoring a trophy. I mentioned to Advanced Audio Solutions Ltd in Bothwell the above and they have asked me to give you their contact details.

Telephone Sharon McLellan (Director) on 01698 852777.

If i can get my car sorted out I should be able to make an appearance aswell.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> I know of a company that would be interested in sponsoring a trophy. I mentioned to Advanced Audio Solutions Ltd in Bothwell the above and they have asked me to give you their contact details.
> 
> Telephone Sharon McLellan (Director) on 01698 852777.
> 
> If i can get my car sorted out I should be able to make an appearance aswell.


Has it sprung a leak ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: (now where's the middle finger icon when you need it?)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I know of a company that would be interested in sponsoring a trophy. I mentioned to Advanced Audio Solutions Ltd in Bothwell the above and they have asked me to give you their contact details.
> 
> Telephone Sharon McLellan (Director) on 01698 852777.
> 
> If i can get my car sorted out I should be able to make an appearance aswell.


great news on both counts slg  have you got our boy's room sorted out yet :lol: cheers mate


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a company that would be interested in sponsoring a trophy. I mentioned to Advanced Audio Solutions Ltd in Bothwell the above and they have asked me to give you their contact details.
> ...


Got the important bits sorted  :wink: (just got one more blind to cut to size & put up, finish the beading and put up the 3rd light fitting - none of these affect anything else though! Last Saturday till 3am proved that! :roll: )


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi all, thanks to all thats showed a interest in this charity event cant get over the response it's great
> but i have a great big favour to ask  Del from Scottish vag asked me if it would be possible for us the TTOC to sponsor a trophy for the day, i know its a lot to ask you guys for we are having to pay £5 entrance fee, and was thinking if us members put say £2 extra in we could sponsor the trophy, think Del said it could be for the show & shine or best of show car, so if you want to let me know what you think (keep it clean) :lol: post it up and i can see where we stand in this matter and and will let Del know our position about the trophy. once again cheers
> 
> Trev


You can count us in for a donation Trev...sounds like a worthy cause.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Thanks James, think we will just settle up on the day as some of the people are not on the forum and I've to phone them about it, might need a treasurer to handle it on the day fancy it !!!
> did you get your warning light sorted out ?
> 
> cheers Trev


Happy to help out just let me know what you would like me to do 

Warning light has not reoccurred although the tyres are now the correct presssures which probably helps 

I spoke to Edinburgh Audi (they move to their new mega showroom this weekend) and they would be happy to host a TT meet at the new place.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

sounds like we have somewhere to go in march then


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> sounds like we have somewhere to go in march then


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] sound's like a plan, cheers James will leave it in your hand's :wink: as long as its' after the 8th for the national karting events meant to be on that date


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folk's spoke to Dale last night about us sponsoring a trophy, so i just went for it  if we cant make up the cost Iam willing to pay off any difference, we also spoke of access tickets that will be allocated to the TTOC but will sort that out on the day for he wants to meet up with us before we head into the circuit we have been allocated paddock 2 and thats all hard standing, so things are moving fast now just hope the snow's away by then :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Trev,

My TT is in with them on the 12th February having extra rubber fitted to the door rubbers ( a recall apparently) so will firm up dates for a meet at the dealer and get back to you.

Happy to help with any shortfall re the trophy let us know. Plus wind and snow allowing will be there to watch (sorry assist) you wrestle with the TT banners 

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No problem parting with extra cash here (we're English after all)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> No problem parting with extra cash here (we're English after all)


 :lol: knew we could count on the "wallsendmag's" that reminds me have to get you a folding table for the event


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

....count Mr & Mrs Hev in on the donation front too 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> ....count Mr & Mrs Hev in on the donation front too
> 
> Hev x


 thanks mr & mrs Hev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At this rate I'll need a scurity van the amount of money I owe people


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> At this rate I'll need a scurity van the amount of money I owe people


I'll take cash or cheque but no credit cards :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Missed this totally! Not been around much....work....humph.

I'll be in California skiing but have a fab time all.

JC


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> Missed this totally! Not been around much....work....humph.
> 
> I'll be in California skiing but have a fab time all.
> 
> JC


 Not bad for some :wink: have a good time john


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folk's 
another sponsor for us *"THE SHIP INN"* offering a meal for two so thats up for grabs, evelyn's put on her charm's and might have another two thats showing interest  *THE ELGIN HOTEL* & a small gift shop in Limekilns
going to give some prizes, so it's looking good for the 22nd


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fantastic news trev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

trev said:


> Hi folk's
> another sponsor for us *"THE SHIP INN"* offering a meal for two so thats up for grabs, evelyn's put on her charm's and might have another two thats showing interest  *THE ELGIN HOTEL* & a small gift shop in Limekilns
> going to give some prizes, so it's looking good for the 22nd


Great news Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dale hoping evelyn can come up with a couple more :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Fantastic news trev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Hev x


 have to give evelyn the credit Hev


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Cant wait for this guys, hope the weather does us proud. what time we meeting at yours again Trev?

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Cant wait for this guys, hope the weather does us proud. what time we meeting at yours again Trev?
> 
> Stevie


 as early as possible Stevie by the way is their any chance of some sponsorship from your company  any thing we could raffle and raise some cash for the kid's  ( give you an extra bacon roll on Sunday morning)


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait for this guys, hope the weather does us proud. what time we meeting at yours again Trev?
> ...


I will ask 2mo Trev off sick today, bloody floored not a wink of sleep all night. :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


 cheers Stevie am not back at work either knocks you for six


----------



## brucelee (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Dale asked me to join up as he is taking a wee back seat (Not for long in the SVAG crew)

Im Brucelee on SVAG and will stay in touch with this thread so that you guys get whats needed for the day

PS love TT's


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brucelee said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Dale asked me to join up as he is taking a wee back seat (Not for long in the SVAG crew)
> 
> ...


Howdy Neighbour! (literally!!!)....look out in your home-town :wink:

Just a point, think I might have a raffle prize sorted out too....some Bolle sunglasses I hope....leave it with me.

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well done Hev things are starting to come together now and looking good,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

....and just have got an email from Fife Seat.........voucher for a track-day too! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> ....and just have got an email from Fife Seat.........voucher for a track-day too!
> 
> Hev x


 was wondering if they got in contact with you  are they coming to the event ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brucelee said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Dale asked me to join up as he is taking a wee back seat (Not for long in the SVAG crew)
> 
> ...


hi mate is it getting to hot for Dale :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Some more names to add to the list  
* UPDATED 13/0209*
Trev & ttlyn
Phope & Hev (Mr & Mrs)
Andrew & Val
Davey & Anna + Ryan & Mathew
TTDrew
M11NTT
Stevie
Starperformance Kirkcaldy ( with track car)
Jim & Janet
Craigie Boy
Barry j
George & Linda
Phil & Audry
Jim (freegeek)
Jac-in-a-box
Martin ( AudiGorebridge)
Ewen (ueg)
Andy & Beth (yellowTT)
Blackers
Jock & Tracy
The Rainman
newskooleuro
Agc123
Satnav
slg
steven george
Paul
Alan
Peter (from Audi)


----------



## brucelee (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow you guys are really going to town and brining in loads of stuff for the charity raffle

Its great to see so much positive comments

PS gotta look out for that TT in Laurencekrik, You may see me around

Wife has a Black Anni Mk.4 L33 VAG , I have and Audi A4 3.0 tdi B7 in Black with BBS LM reps. Also our wee fun car for the summer, Mk.1 Golf Cabriolet Rivage edition in Dark Blue

If you could bring all the stuff up with you, Also if you drop me a wee PM on SVAG with everything you have I will be sure and get the list up to date for you

Once again thanks very much, looking like a great day planned with a massive attendance and really glad that you guys are part of it

Well done all


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brucelee said:


> Wow you guys are really going to town and brining in loads of stuff for the charity raffle
> 
> Its great to see so much positive comments
> 
> ...


 P/m sent


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

brucelee said:


> PS gotta look out for that TT in Laurencekrik, You may see me around


You've probably seen it a few times...you drive past our house every day


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Hoping to make this also, work permitting.

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will add your name to the list


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Trev, spoke to Peter from Audi on Saturday he is attending this avent also......can we round it up to 30 [smiley=juggle.gif]

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Trev, spoke to Peter from Audi on Saturday he is attending this avent also......can we round it up to 30 [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> Stevie


Hi Stevie no problems will add his name to the list


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can i get a full list of attendees names guys to post on SVAG ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> Can i get a full list of attendees names guys to post on SVAG ?


 the last post was up to date Dale will post it up on your forum


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers Mate thats superb  il give you a bell durin the week to finalise arrangments


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> cheers Mate thats superb  il give you a bell durin the week to finalise arrangements


OK Dale will let you know the raffle prizes we have once i get conformation from all of them


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Knockhill Mega Meet info of what will be happening on the day.

Show'N'Shine.

Best VW-Sponsoriamond Tints
Best Seat- Sponsor:JAYDEE
Best Skoda- Sponsor: SVAG
Best Audi- Sponsor:Star Performance
Best Air-Cooled/Classic- Sponsor:LVWC
Show'n'Grime-? Sponsorubblasters
*Best in show-Sponsor:TTOC* 

There will be a Raffle on the day that will have the following prizes:

1. 2 Tickets for BTCC @ Knockhill
2. Detailing Session from Jaydee.
3. VW Merchandise from Camerons of Perth.
4. Generic Map From Diamond Tuning.
5. Rolling Road Session from Star Performance.
Plus lots more on the day..

There will be a Sealed Bid for a remap from Diamond Tuning . Envelopes will be avaliable from the SVAG Gazebo .

The Raffle will be Drawn at 3pm approximatley.

The Crew will have collection tins from Rachel House/CHAS in Kinross. All monies raised from this Event will be going to Rachel House with a Press release being don by Knockhill and Local Newspapers. There will also be a press release through Camerons UK that will be issued through out the VW Network within the UK.

There aslo the space for people to Trade parts from there Cars. This will be charged at £5 per Car and will have its own space set aside, please note this will be adheared to on the day....Contact myself or ant Crew member for info...

The gates open at 9am for Track registration and Track action from 10am onwards.

This is planned to be a relaxed day and hope to see you there .


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

lovely......looks like a fair few motors attending from svag trev!


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Update on the raffle, your chance to get hold of the desirable liquidTT

Best VW-Sponsoriamond Tints
Best Seat- Sponsor:JAYDEE
Best Skoda- Sponsor: SVAG
Best Audi- Sponsor:Star Performance
Best Air-Cooled/Classic- Sponsor:LVWC
Show'n'Grime-? Sponsorubblasters
Best in show-Sponsor:TTOC

There will be a Raffle on the day that will have the following prizes:

1. 2 Tickets for BTCC @ Knockhill
2. Detailing Session from Jaydee.
3. VW Merchandise from Camerons of Perth.
4. Generic Map From Diamond Tuning.
5. Rolling Road Session from Star Performance.
6. Race Diagnostics Liquid multifunction gauge Kit. see here: http://www.racediagnostics.com TT will be on display with this fitted. 
Plus lots more on the day..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jim what time you heading up ? we could come round your way and tag onto us lot


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I would like to be heading up at about 9, but somehow I just can't see me getting everyone out the house at that time.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> I would like to be heading up at about 9, but somehow I just can't see me getting everyone out the house at that time.


 :lol: same as us, some of the lads are stopping off at our bit first thing will let you know when we are ready to hit the road


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> lovely......looks like a fair few motors attending from svag trev!


and the weather forecast is looking good aswell


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Trev add a couple of TT keyrings into the raffle prizes


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev ~ still aiming to meet at Kinross services? What time do you fancy??

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Trev add a couple of TT keyrings into the raffle prizes


 well done andrew will tell Dale tonight said he would phone later on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev ~ still aiming to meet at Kinross services? What time do you fancy??
> 
> Hev x


 Hi Hev, yip if thats still ok with you going to be about 09:30 at baxters on the Kelty slip road, means an early start for you two


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev ~ still aiming to meet at Kinross services? What time do you fancy??
> ...


 Hev take junction 4 off the m90 Kelty & its sign posted for knockhill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev ~ still aiming to meet at Kinross services? What time do you fancy??
> ...


Oops looks like we totally misjudged times  Looks like we will have to give this one a miss [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ahhh, I remember now.....we'd said Baxters before - not a problem, see ya then and there! 

Wallsendmag ~ does this mean you are not coming up??? 

Hev x


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Will anyone on Sunday be driving a MKII TT on lowered suspension (springs or even coilovers)? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Will anyone on Sunday be driving a MKII TT on lowered suspension (springs or even coilovers)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


 quite a few mk2 going but lowered i dont think so unless you know better


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Spoken to Dale tonight and as we are sponsors of the trophy we can get the first 10 cars in for free so its going to be a sprint up to knockhill from Kelty :lol: 
sorry Andrew & Val that you cant make it but will see you on the 8th of March


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Will anyone on Sunday be driving a MKII TT on lowered suspension (springs or even coilovers)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Im sure there will be a slammed mk1  why does it need to be mark 2 allan?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Spoken to Dale tonight and as we are sponsors of the trophy we can get the first 10 cars in for free so its going to be a sprint up to knockhill from Kelty :lol:
> sorry Andrew & Val that you cant make it but will see you on the 8th of March


Meet you a knockhill then........you can keep your bacon rolls :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> Im sure there will be a slammed mk1


There had better be, that's why I'm going! 



L9WTT said:


> why does it need to be mark 2 allan?


Just thinking about a change, maybe! :?

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hy folks could you let me know who is meeting at our house on Sunday so evelyn can get the roll's in 

(so far)
Henry/Tracy
James/Adrain
Stevie/mate 
Ewen
Martin/Nicola


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

update on raffle prizes
meal for two at the ship inn limekilns
bottle of spirits
hand made leather hot cup holder
BTST speed camera locator (dash or screen mounted)
Fife Seat track day voucher


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Hy folks could you let me know who is meeting at our house on Sunday so evelyn can get the roll's in
> 
> (so far)
> Henry/Tracy
> ...


Trev dont be daft mate, you will have enough to sort out. I will get sort myself out before we leave............Cup of tea tho


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

> Trev wrote
> Hy folks could you let me know who is meeting at our house on Sunday so evelyn can get the roll's in
> 
> (so far)
> ...


(Trev PM sent)
I am planning to be over, what times are we on now? - have been away from Forum for a while [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Looking forward to tomorrow tho 

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> > Trev wrote
> > Hy folks could you let me know who is meeting at our house on Sunday so evelyn can get the roll's in
> >
> > (so far)
> ...


p/m sent

Hi Martin 
thats great news wondered where you two were :wink: if you could be down at our bit for about 08:30ish for we have to be up at the Kelty j4 to meet Hev get down before the bacon rolls disappear


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

heres the layout of knockhill


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Done with the best crayons and felt-tips :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Done with the best crayons and felt-tips :lol:


 :lol: are you thinking i done the drawing, too good for me Peter, hope you've got the car polished up for the morra


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

phope said:


> Done with the best crayons and felt-tips :lol:


 :lol: :lol: hope your coming the morn my missus wants to smack your backside she spent a good 5 mins making that parking layout [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Done with the best crayons and felt-tips :lol:
> ...


 :lol: you tell him Dale to be honest i think Phope thought i done it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I actually thought you'd roped Evelyn into it!

I hope everybody is all nice and shiny......phope's muscles are protesting way too much after his 'date' with Spud! 

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Done with the best crayons and felt-tips :lol:
> ...


way too good for me as well...a five year old can draw better than me :lol:

Spent around 7 hours today giving the TT a good clean, machine polish and wax


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

A long distance 'have a great time all' from me.

JC - (Recovering from another tough (well as tough as perfect packed powder can be ;-)) day on the slopes in Southern California.)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well folks...back from a very good (but cold ) day. Great to see so many new and 'old' faces :lol:

Just a few pics that we took today....

Everybody!









TTOC clan









Smile at the camera









Now THIS is low!









A beautiful view









Ooops!









Weeeeeee!









Urmmmm...









Errr...









Oh bother!









Oopps!









Ermmmm...









Rats!









Shall we dance?









Change of pants required?









Quite liked this









Our trophy









Best in Show sponsored b TTOC Scotland!









Best Audi winner









Best Audi winner









Best in Show









Best in Show









trev is losing it!!  









Thanks guys for a great day and a HUGE thank you to Scottish VAG for inviting us along - lets hope the total for Rachel House was a big one!!!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks a great big thanks to all who made the event and show their support for this charity, Dale has been on the phone and wanted to pass on his thanks to the TTOC members who attended and their sponsorship of the trophy, and all of the gifts for the raffle he will let us know the total amount of money raised from today and post it up on this site cheers again folks for a great day out and hope you all made it home safely to thaw out 

cheers hev you've doctored the last pic :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Looks like a good day - who are two dolly birds?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> cheers hev you've doctored the last pic :wink:


That was doctored...to add hair


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just had a thought........

I really enjoyed the track fun and have just booked tickets for phope and I to go to the touring cars in August (on the Sunday)....does anyone fancy making it a mini meet or will we just brave the elements ourselves??? (ticket price for Sunday only is £25 per adult head....not sure what the rest of the body is :roll

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

slg said:


> Looks like a good day - who are two dolly birds?


Look abit ruff to me :wink: 
Sorry I could make this in the end due to family problems looks like a good day


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Great photos Hev! 

Nice to put a few faces to names today and thanks to Trev for all the introductions! Unfortunately I've forgotten half of them already! :lol:

Many thanks to Jim aka freegeek for updating my Liquid TT to the latest software version. 

Alan W


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Look abit ruff to me :wink:
> Sorry I could make this in the end due to family problems looks like a good day


It was soooooo bl%%dy cold 









Just make sure you make an effort and come to the next one!....how about karting on the 8th March? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics, great day and great trophy.........for everything else there is mastercard :lol:

Good to meet everyone at last......Trev dont worry about the the hair im catching you..............................slowly


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > cheers hev you've doctored the last pic :wink:
> ...


your not very good at it then :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
Look abit ruff to me :wink: 
Sorry I could make this in the end due to family problems looks like a good day[/quote]

hi andy think you have a bit of competition with the new young guns coming up :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Great pics, great day and great trophy.........for everything else there is mastercard :lol:
> 
> Good to meet everyone at last......Trev dont worry about the the hair im catching you..............................slowly


 Well done Stevie on getting the trophy at least all your hard work paid off in the end roll on the next one


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cheers trev [smiley=cheers.gif] hopfully yelow tt will be at the next 1. will put moe effort in next time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> ...how about karting on the 8th March? :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

)


trev said:


>


Look abit ruff to me :wink: 
Sorry I could make this in the end due to family problems looks like a good day[/quote]

hi andy think you have a bit of competition with the new young guns coming up :wink:[/quote]Now I have 3 cars (+ Beths Vectra when it arrives  ) to look after Imight have the retire mate :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad you all froze, no seriously we were really looking forward to this sorry i missed it but it was a canny match .


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

This comes from All the Crew @ SVAG

We would like to take this opportunity to Thank every one for their support for today.. :thumbs:

Knockhill is not the best in the weather department but we cannot complain one bit about the wind.. :lmao:

Today was a complete success overall.. :thumbs:

From early outcome from today we have as follows.

*Raised for Rachael House is £768.15.* :thumbs: :thumbs: :v: :v: :woohoo: :clap:

We also have the collection tins that will be handed back to them unopened. I will add this amout as soon as I get it.. k:

Winners of the Show 'n' Shine are:

Best VW: Chris Lomax's Mk5 Golf

Best Audi: Steven McMillan, TT Roadster

Best Seat: Dave McKinlay, Ibiza FR

Best Skoda: Euan Bennet, Fabia VRS

Best Classic: Mike McConnell, Camper

Best Grime: Graham Morgan, Polo breadvan

Best in Show: Chris Keeton, Mk2 20vt. Presented by Evelyn and Hev

Well done to all you guys. k: :thumbs: :clap:

We would also like to take this opportunity to Thank all the Traders who supported and sponsored this Event.

Diamond Tuning.
Perfect reflections.
Star Performance.
Dubblaster.
Audio Advice.
Camerons, Perth.
TTOC Scotland.
LVWC.
Not forgetting Knockhill for having us along. :thumbs:

We would also like to Thank all those who donated to the Raffle for this Event, your generousity is appreciated. k:

I have arranged for more of this with Knockhill and all will be posted when all the details are confirmed as to what we have arranged. k:

Again a

HUGE THANK YOU.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Dale, the TTOC were glad to be a part of the event and raise some cash for the kids, still trying to get myself heated up :wink: cheers again for a great day out we'll see you at the next one


----------

